# CR2 nach JPG konvertieren, Rotation beibehalten



## jccTeq (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute!

Wie konvertiere ich einen Haufen CR2 Dateien (Canon RAW) nach JPEG, ohne die Orientierung (Rotation) zu verlieren? Wenn ich das mit IrfanView mache (trotz EXIF Plugin), werden hochkant fotografierte Bilder grundsätzlich auf die Seite gelegt. Das muss sich doch machen lassen. Die Cam und auch Vista zeigen alle CR2 als Thumbnails korrekt an (EXIF Orientation Tag muss also stimmen). IrfanView ignoriert's einfach. Egal, ob ich ihm sage, er soll's zurücksetzen, oder nicht. Auch die Original EXIF Daten bei der Konvertierung beizubehalten (oder auch nicht) hilft nichts... Haut einfach nicht hin...

Was mach ich falsch? Wie konvertiere ich meine Fotos so, daß alle die richtige Orientierung haben?

Grüße,
Hendrik


----------



## Zinken (22. Oktober 2007)

Zum Beispiel mit 'Digital Photo Professional', das Canon auch mit den Kameras ausliefert. Gibt es unter http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/software/dpp/ als Download.


----------

